# MYTH a fully cooperative fantasy game



## chrisdojo (Mar 29, 2013)

Please check out MYTH a fully cooperative fantasy game featuring dynamic hobby quality miniatures http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1700755582/myth-0

Also, I want to highlight the *LOW* international shipping: Only $13 outside of the U.S.A.! (Core Box Set)


----------



## chrisdojo (Apr 4, 2013)

New stretch goals have been posted!

175K - Alternate Gender Heroes

225k - 10 Elemental Minions and 2 Captains

250k - 1 skeleton boss with 10 card deck

275k - 1 of each sculpted lairs and traps


----------



## ced1106 (Apr 21, 2013)

Three days to go. Finally pledged. They got me at under $.75 per miniature. 

At the $100 level, it looks like you're gonna get:
* Base game
* Expansion Set: Skeletons
* Expansion set: Orcs
* Expansion set: Rats
* Additional tiles
* Additional character class with trap miniatures
* Lair miniatures
* Elementals and sleeves

I think that's 140+ miniatures, including lair and trap miniatures? 

I'm gonna need some more paint!


----------



## ced1106 (Apr 22, 2013)

Final reward at 3K backers. Woof!


----------



## Kingreaper (Apr 23, 2013)

Really wish I could afford a new game at the moment, because this looks really cool. Out of interest, why's the shipping cheaper than it normally is for a board-game?


----------



## chrisdojo (Apr 23, 2013)

ced1106 said:


> Final reward at 3K backers. Woof!





More stretches have been added!


----------



## chrisdojo (Apr 23, 2013)

Kingreaper said:


> Really wish I could afford a new game at the moment, because this looks really cool. Out of interest, why's the shipping cheaper than it normally is for a board-game?




One reason, this is being shipped within Europe (Germany), so avoids import VAT from USA as well!


----------



## ced1106 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, they just unlocked a SECOND set of additional tiles.

Next up, Followers. I don't think they've released rules on how followers work, tho.


----------

